# Battlefield 3 - Gratis bei Origin



## Jarafi (29. Mai 2014)

Abend PCGH'ler,

auf Origin gibt es zur Zeit BF3 kostenlos 
Natürlich braucht ihr dafür nur ein Origin-Konto.

Viele Grüße

jarafi


----------



## Oozy (29. Mai 2014)

Hi Jarafi

Danke für die Info. Habe das Spiel zwar schon, aber trotzdem danke. Eventuell was für den Zweitaccount. Kann ja nicht schaden


----------



## Medicate (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Umsonst bei Origin*

wurde schon gepostet.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/battlefield/335726-battlefield-3-kostenlos.html


----------



## poiu (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Umsonst bei Origin*

bist mir zuvor gekommen Jarafi


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Umsonst bei Origin*

Ist zwar richtig das es schon einen Thread gibt nur hier macht er eher Sinn. Möge es die Rennleitung entscheiden welcher in den Keller geschickt wird


----------



## Goyoma (29. Mai 2014)

Sehr cool, ich lade es sofort herunter, danke!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Umsonst bei Origin*

Ändere doch mal die Überschrift in Gratis. Der Download ist Gratis, aber der Weg war umsonst


----------



## Rizoma (29. Mai 2014)

Nicht mal nen Gratis BF4 könnte mich dazu bringen Origin zu installieren eine DRM plattform (bei mir Steam) ist genug und eigentlich auch schon eine zu viel. Mehr wird von mir nicht unterstützt


----------



## Medicate (29. Mai 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Nicht mal nen Gratis BF4 könnte mich dazu bringen Origin zu installieren eine DRM plattform (bei mir Steam) ist genug und eigentlich auch schon eine zu viel. Mehr wird von mir nicht unterstützt


 
ach ja, schön war es, als man das noch glauben konnte 
leider hat EA doch zu viele gute Titel


----------



## RavionHD (29. Mai 2014)

Medicate schrieb:


> ach ja, schön war es, als man das noch glauben konnte
> leider hat EA doch zu viele gute Titel


 
Eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Teutonnen (29. Mai 2014)

Damit hat sich BF3 komplett erledigt. Jedes Script kiddie holt sich das jetzt 20x.


----------



## StarforceZx (29. Mai 2014)

Und es ist komplett ohne Hacken?

Gratis würde ich es nehmen kann ja dabei nichts verlieren


----------



## FLeX67 (29. Mai 2014)

Danke, wollts fast kaufen im Laden 

Origin ist wie Steam ge? Unterschiede?


----------



## hendrosch (29. Mai 2014)

Gibt BF3 nur für Origin. Ist grundlegend das selbe wie Steam.

Och man jetzt gibts wieder ne riesen Welle Hacker...
(gabs schonmal beim 1$ Deal von Humble Bundle)


----------



## Pumpi (29. Mai 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Nicht mal nen Gratis BF4 könnte mich dazu bringen Origin zu installieren eine DRM plattform (bei mir Steam) ist genug und eigentlich auch schon eine zu viel. Mehr wird von mir nicht unterstützt


 
 Wenn das alle so sehen haben wir am Ende ein schönes Steammonopol. Kann ja auch nicht sinnvoll sein....


----------



## pagani-s (29. Mai 2014)

habs


----------



## Tech (29. Mai 2014)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Wenn das alle so sehen haben wir am Ende ein schönes Steammonopol. Kann ja auch nicht sinnvoll sein....



Monopole gehen garnicht, aber Steam ist halt das geringere übel.  Ich habe trotzdem alle drei "großen" DRM-Tools installiert...


----------



## beren2707 (29. Mai 2014)

Ohje...warum verschenkt man BF3 nach gerade einmal ~3 Jahren?  Ein BF Vietnam oder BF 2142 hätte man verschenken können, aber dieses Spiel jetzt bereits für lau rauszuhauen, halte ich für einen schweren Fehler. Oder will man mit zahllosen Cheatern die letzten BF3-treuen Spieler zu BF4 treiben?


----------



## timbo01 (29. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ohje...warum verschenkt man BF3 nach gerade einmal ~3 Jahren?  Ein BF Vietnam oder BF 2142 hätte man verschenken können, aber dieses Spiel jetzt bereits für lau rauszuhauen, halte ich für einen schweren Fehler. Oder will man mit zahllosen Cheatern die letzten BF3-treuen Spieler zu BF4 treiben?


 
Gute Theorie 
Es wird auf jeden Fall ein Haufen an Cheatern geben, keine Ahnung was sich EA dabei gedacht hat...


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Mai 2014)

Bricht bei euch der Download auch dauernd ab?
 Von 9-11 Uhr konnte ich ohne Probleme Downloaden, seit dem bricht öfters aber die Verbindung ab, vermute selber ja mal das die Server überlastet ist, weswegen ich hier ja auch nachfrage.


----------



## riedochs (29. Mai 2014)

Origin war, ist und bleibt EA Dreck. Warum muss ich verfickt nochmal ein Brower Plugin installieren um die Kampagne zu spielen? Download: 3 Stunden, löschen 30 Sekunden. Wieder ein Beweis das EA einfach nur ein abgefuckter und hoffentlich bald verreckender Drecksladen ist: kostenlos.


----------



## Captn (29. Mai 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Origin war, ist und bleibt EA Dreck. Warum muss ich verfickt nochmal ein Brower Plugin installieren um die Kampagne zu spielen? Download: 3 Stunden, löschen 30 Sekunden. Wieder ein Beweis das EA einfach nur ein abgefuckter und hoffentlich bald verreckender Drecksladen ist: kostenlos.



Die Frage ist, wie man daraus solch einen Hehl machen kann. Muss ja nicht jedem gefallen, aber wenn's einem nicht passt dann lässt man es einfach, oder?


----------



## riedochs (29. Mai 2014)

Weil Origin es vermeidet das einem VORHER mitzuteilen. Frei nach dem Motto: Ist erstmal der Mist auf der Platte installiert der User auch noch unser tolles Browerplugin in der üblich verschissenen EA Qualität. Hätte ich es vorher gewusst hätte ich mir den Download gespart.


----------



## StarforceZx (29. Mai 2014)

Weiß meint ihr loht sich das Laden? Da BF 2 wegen Gamespy dicht macht brauch ich eine Alternative.


----------



## Thegameone (29. Mai 2014)

BF3 lohnt auf jeden Fall und es kostet ja nix. [emoji39]


----------



## Insider (29. Mai 2014)

@riedochs

Hättest du einen Systemwiederherstellungs-Punkt angelegt vor dem Downloaden oder ein Backup auf eine externe Festplatte, wäre dein Betriebssystem schnell wieder genau in dem Zustand wie vorher und die Registry auch.


----------



## Griever87 (29. Mai 2014)

Jetzt hab ich es endlich auch für den PC


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (29. Mai 2014)

Was muss ich denn tun, meinen Erstgeboren opfern

Denn umsonst gibts nichts!


----------



## keinnick (29. Mai 2014)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Was muss ich denn tun, meinen Erstgeboren opfern
> 
> Denn umsonst gibts nichts!



Nichts weiter, nur Deine Seele an EA verkaufen. Du kannst gleich hier unterschreiben: ____________ 

 Im Ernst: Außer dass Du Dir Origin und ein Browser-Plugin auf die Platte lädst (falls noch nicht vorhanden) sehe ich da keine weiteren Nachteile.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (29. Mai 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Nichts weiter, nur Deine Seele an EA verkaufen. Du kannst gleich hier unterschreiben: ____________
> 
> Im Ernst: Außer dass Du Dir Origin und ein Browser-Plugin auf die Platte lädst (falls noch nicht vorhanden) sehe ich da keine weiteren Nachteile.


 
Naja, und dann weiss ich nicht, ob ich mir Spyware auf den Rechner schmeiße, und das ist mein größtes Problem, daran, sonst hätte ich es gern gemacht


----------



## Xanrel (29. Mai 2014)

2 Fragen:
- Was ist so schlimm an Origin und dem Browser Plugin?
- Ich kriege meinen neuen PC erst in 2 Wochen und auf meinem jetzigen läuft BF3 nicht..
Kann ich Origin und BF3 auf meinen jetzigen (WinXP) herunterladen und dann auf meinen neuen PC (Win7) verschieben? Oder brauch ich das gar nicht machen, da BF3 dann eh auf den Acc gespeichert wird und ich das unendlos oft herunterladen kann?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Mai 2014)

du kannst es zumindest schon mal im origin store zu deinens pielen hinzufügen, den download kannst auch später machen 

nebenbei, danke, habs schon im load. wobei ich das nicht komplett diesen monat laden kann (LTE-Volumen  )


----------



## kero81 (29. Mai 2014)

Also ich habs jetzt zehn mal.


----------



## StarforceZx (29. Mai 2014)

Läuft BF3 überhaupt auf meinem System?

C2Q Q8200
4gb DDR2 Ram
ATI HD 5750

Grafik ist egal Hauptsache in 1680x1050


----------



## keinnick (29. Mai 2014)

Müsste eigentlich gerade so hinhauen: http://images.gamestar.de/images/idgwpgsgp/bdb/2258407/600x338.jpg


----------



## StarforceZx (29. Mai 2014)

Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass es Teamplay gibt. Echt bitter das BF2 von EA einfach abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Mai 2014)

wie, gar nicht mehr nutzbar?
ich hab mir das noch vor monaten gekauft? grrrr!
andererseits, LAN wird ja wohl noch gehen, oder?


----------



## StarforceZx (29. Mai 2014)

ES gibt wohl Projekte BF 2 fort zu führen

Revive BF2 - Extend BF2 Past Gamespy

Die wichtigsten Mods (FH2 und PR) werden auch fortgeführt.
Noch mal glück gehabt Lan läuft so oder so.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Mai 2014)

Na dann muss ich mir ja keinen kopf machen 
aber bf3 nehm ich auch mit


----------



## FLeX67 (29. Mai 2014)

Habs mir über Nacht jetzt runtergeladen. Eins steht fest. Origin ist der letzte R*tz.
Ich hab noch nie so ein schlechtes Programm gesehen, wo so gut wie Nichts richtig funktioniert.

Und das das Spiel vom Browser abhängig ist, ist noch schlimmer.

Widerlich sry. Steam geht total in Ordnung! Seid Jahren drauf. Voll zufrieden.

Stimmt es, das wenn ich BF3 oder BF4 im Laden kaufe, trotzdem ein Origin Account brauche um es zu spielen?


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Mai 2014)

@FLeX67
 Ja auch wenn du es als DVD Version kaufst musst du es über Origin aktivieren.


----------



## StarforceZx (29. Mai 2014)

Bei mir bricht der Download immer wieder ab


----------



## FLeX67 (29. Mai 2014)

Na super.


----------



## Xanrel (29. Mai 2014)

StarforceZx schrieb:


> Bei mir bricht der Download immer wieder ab


 
Na bin ich froh, dass ich das aktuell eh noch nicht zum laufen bringe und rein deswegen erst in 2 Wochen downloade


----------



## N00bler (29. Mai 2014)

Bin grad am runterladen aber bei DSL 2000 kann das ne Weile dauern. Was soll's ende des Jahres gibt es bei uns VDSL. Dann wird gesaugt bis der DSLAM explodiert!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (30. Mai 2014)

Habt ihr auch Probleme beim Runterladen von Battlefield 3?


----------



## ryzen1 (30. Mai 2014)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Naja, und dann weiss ich nicht, ob ich mir Spyware auf den Rechner schmeiße, und das ist mein größtes Problem, daran, sonst hätte ich es gern gemacht


 
Na dann hast du hoffentlich auch kein Steam auf dem Rechner. Denn das ist exakt das gleiche


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Mai 2014)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch Probleme beim Runterladen von Battlefield 3?


 
Ja bin immer noch dabei da oft der Download abricht, weil der Server wohl überlastet ist, bin jetzt aber bald durch denn 17,65GB von 20,68GB sind schon heruntergeladen


----------



## Norkzlam (30. Mai 2014)

Was für ein Drecksladen.
Ich habe mein Origin Passwort vergessen, also einfach auf Passwort wiederherstellen gegangen und e-Mail Adresse angegeben. Und dann passiert einfach nichts, erst nach Stunden bekomme ich eine Mail zum ändern des Passworts, der darin enthaltenen Link führt mich zu einer Seite die sagt, dass dieser Link abgelaufen sei. 
Seitdem habe ich noch etliche Male eine neue Mail angefordert, aber da kommt einfach nichts.


----------



## Xanrel (30. Mai 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Was für ein Drecksladen.
> Ich habe mein Origin Passwort vergessen, also einfach auf Passwort wiederherstellen und e-Mail Adresse angegeben. Und dann passiert einfach nicht, erst nach Stunden bekomme ich eine Mail zum ändern des Passworts, der darin enthaltenen Link führt mich zu einer Seite die sagt, dass dieser Link abgelaufen sei.
> Seitdem habe ich noch etliche Male eine neue Mail angefordert, aber da kommt einfach nichts.


 
Lief bei mir genauso, ich schätze einfach, dass die Server überlastet sind 
Zum Glück ist mir mein Passwort wieder eingefallen


----------



## StarforceZx (30. Mai 2014)

Also wenn EA versucht Orgin beliebt zu machen dann ist der Versuch aber mal richtig fehlgeschlagen.

Bin neu und habe ständige Abbrüche, die Seiten laden extrem langsam oder gar nicht und die Bestätigungs Email kommt auch nicht an.
Wenn jetzt mein Konto deswegen gelöscht wird dann war das ein kurzes Vergnügen mit Orgin


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Mai 2014)

Find die Aktion von EA super , für alle die mal in Battlefield reinschnuppern wollen oder für die der vierte Teil nichts war ist Bf3 genau richtig und eigentlich immer noch aktuell.



StarforceZx schrieb:


> Also wenn EA versucht Orgin beliebt zu machen dann ist der Versuch aber mal richtig fehlgeschlagen.
> 
> Bin neu und habe ständige Abbrüche, die Seiten laden extrem langsam oder  gar nicht und die Bestätigungs Email kommt auch nicht an.
> Wenn jetzt mein Konto deswegen gelöscht wird dann war das ein kurzes Vergnügen mit Orgin


Kann gut sein, dass die Server überlastet sind deswegen allerdings zu meckern find ich ziemlich falsch immerhin ist es komplett kostenlos. Wenn dein Account gelöscht wird eröffnest eben schnell nen neuen, dauert bei Origin nicht lange.


----------



## Aldrearic (30. Mai 2014)

Jo ist doch nicht schlecht. Lade es gleich mal runter. auch wenns 20gb sind.
Ich kauf sowas nicht mehr, aber kostenlos reinschauen wie es ist find ich ok.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Mai 2014)

Cool den Singleplayer geb ich mir wenn er Gratis ist doch sofort


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Juni 2014)

Bei mir dass selbe, Mittags bis zum Abend herunter geladen. Ging problemlos nachdem ich heraus gefunden habe dass ich ja schon ein Origin Account habe  Die E-Mail zum bestätigen meiner E-Mail Adresse, sowie der Versuch dass Passwort zurück zu setzen, diese E-Mails kamen alle erst spät am Abend. Natürlich mit abgelaufenen Links.  Gestern am Morgen habe ich wieder versucht meine E-Mail Adresse bestätigen zu lassen, und kam sofort eine E-Mail. 

Das Browser PlugIn stoß mir etwas sauer auf. Aber eher der Beinbruch ist, warum ich über meinen Browser starten muss/ soll? Und warum dieser im Hintergrund dann laufen muss/ soll. Sooo Ressourcen schonend ist der Firefox nun auch nicht mehr wie früher. Und wo ich erst richtig Böse wurde, war bei der Stelle wo es nach 24h ne neue IP vom Provider gab und sich die Internetverbindung kurz trenne. Also flog ich einfach auf die schnelle komplett aus dem Spiel. Schloss sich einfach aus heiteren Himmel, und Origin plärrte herum dass es nicht am Internet angebunden ist.  Na wie gut dass ich mich nur für den SP interessiere, da heraus geworfen zu werden ist nicht sooo wild als wenn man gerade im MP die Map durchrockt und dann von Origin heraus gekickt wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juni 2014)

das problem trennung bei 24h disconnect hast aber auch bei anderen games.

leg den disconnect mit dem router auf 5uhr morgens und gut ist.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Juni 2014)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> wenn man gerade im MP die Map durchrockt und dann von Origin heraus gekickt wird.


 
Dann nenne mir doch mal ein Spiel wo im Multiplayer, der bekanntermaßen übers Internet läuft und ohne nicht funktioniert, wenn das Internet verreckt nicht abkackt?


----------



## Stern1710 (1. Juni 2014)

Hm bin ich hier der Einzige, der sich aufs Noob-Farmen freut 
Hm nein im ernst, auf den großen Maps hat man Anfang wegen fehlender Waffenaufsätze und Mapkenntnis extreme wenig Chancen und im Team- / Squad-/ Deathmath werden jetzt sehr viele Leute mit schlechten Waffen da sein, um sich die besseren zu erspielen. Weiters werden die Neuen wahrscheinlich auch nicht ganz wissen, wie man die Modi spielt (PS: Medic ist wichtig ).

MfG

PS: Zum Thema Cheater: Ja ich bin gestern wieder einigen dieser *********** begegnet. Typ 88 LMG One-Shot, wahrscheinlich auch noch Auto-Aim


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Juni 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Dann nenne mir doch mal ein Spiel wo im Multiplayer, der bekanntermaßen übers Internet läuft und ohne nicht funktioniert, wenn das Internet verreckt nicht abkackt?


 Also ich kannte noch keines das mich gleich aus dem kompletten Spiel (also das Programm/ Stück Software) schmeißt  Wenn ich Online Spiele und die Internetverbindung wird unterbrochen, bleibe ich im Spiel, teilweise fängt sich die Verbindung auch wieder, und es kann im aktiven MP Match weiter gespielt werden. Aber es verabschiedet sich nie gleich das komplette Game.


----------



## keinnick (1. Juni 2014)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Also ich kannte noch keines das mich gleich aus dem kompletten Spiel (also das Programm/ Stück Software) schmeißt  Wenn ich Online Spiele und die Internetverbindung wird unterbrochen, bleibe ich im Spiel, teilweise fängt sich die Verbindung auch wieder, und es kann im aktiven MP Match weiter gespielt werden. Aber es verabschiedet sich nie gleich das komplette Game.



Du hast Recht aber das liegt bei BF eventuell daran, dass Du kein "Ingame-Menü" mehr hast. Selbst wenn das Spiel offen bleiben würde, wenn Du die Verbindung zum Server verlierst, kannst Du von dort aus ja so gut wie nichts tun und musst ins Battlelog zurück.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du hast Recht aber das liegt bei BF eventuell daran, dass Du kein "Ingame-Menü" mehr hast. Selbst wenn das Spiel offen bleiben würde, wenn Du die Verbindung zum Server verlierst, kannst Du von dort aus ja so gut wie nichts tun und musst ins Battlelog zurück.


 Ist mir bis jetzt immer noch ein Rätsel wieso ich nun alles über mein Browser laufen lassen muss.  Aber darüber schrieb ich ja schon etwas. Bei BF2 war die Seite auch da, aber sie wurde einen nicht "aufgezwungen".


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Juni 2014)

timbo01 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung was sich EA dabei gedacht hat...


 Das EA-Typische, durch Frustration geprägte Spielerlebnis soll erhalten bleiben


----------



## Xanrel (1. Juni 2014)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Ist mir bis jetzt immer noch ein Rätsel wieso ich nun alles über mein Browser laufen lassen muss.  Aber darüber schrieb ich ja schon etwas. Bei BF2 war die Seite auch da, aber sie wurde einen nicht "aufgezwungen".


 
Es ist halt "cool"


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Juni 2014)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Also ich kannte noch keines das mich gleich aus dem kompletten Spiel (also das Programm/ Stück Software) schmeißt  Wenn ich Online Spiele und die Internetverbindung wird unterbrochen, bleibe ich im Spiel, teilweise fängt sich die Verbindung auch wieder, und es kann im aktiven MP Match weiter gespielt werden. Aber es verabschiedet sich nie gleich das komplette Game.


 
Das stimmt. Glaub sogar mich zu erinnern das selbst bei reinen Singleplayergames das Spiel abbricht wenn das Inet auf einmal abkackt.(außer du startest es glaube im Offlinemodus wenns geht)
Bei den Onlinegames kommts meist drauf an was der Serveradmin einstellt bei COD4 konntest zB. nen max.Ping angeben und wenn der überschritten wurde bist geflogen also zB. alles über 100 länger als paar Sekunden und du warst weg.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Juni 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Glaub sogar mich zu erinnern das selbst bei reinen Singleplayergames das Spiel abbricht wenn das Inet auf einmal abkackt.(außer du startest es glaube im Offlinemodus wenns geht)
> Bei den Onlinegames kommts meist drauf an was der Serveradmin einstellt bei COD4 konntest zB. nen max.Ping angeben und wenn der überschritten wurde bist geflogen also zB. alles über 100 länger als paar Sekunden und du warst weg.


 Is ja auch fies  Wirst noch bestraft weil man Dorf DSL oder Handyinternet hat. 

Jetzt muss ich aber auch mal was los werden. Nachdem ich auch CoD Black Ops 1 - 2 und die Modern Warfare Reihe gespielt habe, kommt mir BF3 wie ein Mixgame aus allen Titeln Call of Dutys, nur mit geilerer Grafik, vor. 
Das Verhör mit Blackburn, wie bei Black Ops 1 mit Mason. Die Sache mit den Massenvernichtungswaffen, wie in Modern Warfare 1 und 2. Der Flug mit den Düsenjäger, bei CoD Modern Warfare wars ein Flug im Blackbird. Als Scharfschütze in der großen Stadt auf Dächern Deckung geben - Modern Warfare die Mission in Berlin fast identisch. Mit dem Panzer durchs Kriegsgebiet, hatte Modern Warfare auch so ähnlich. So richtig eindeutig wird es in der Szene mit den Panzern in der Stadt. Da gleichen sich auch beide. Wenn ich jetzt noch in BF3 mit einem Pferd durch die Wüste reite, glaube ich nicht mehr an Zufälle.


----------



## Fiftdey (1. Juni 2014)

Warum auch immer kann ich keine Spiele über Origin runterladen. Hat noch Jemand das selbe Problem?


----------



## Xanrel (1. Juni 2014)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Is ja auch fies  Wirst noch bestraft weil man Dorf DSL oder Handyinternet hat.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich aber auch mal was los werden. Nachdem ich auch CoD Black Ops 1 - 2 und die Modern Warfare Reihe gespielt habe, kommt mir BF3 wie ein Mixgame aus allen Titeln Call of Dutys, nur mit geilerer Grafik, vor.
> Das Verhör mit Blackburn, wie bei Black Ops 1 mit Mason. Die Sache mit den Massenvernichtungswaffen, wie in Modern Warfare 1 und 2. Der Flug mit den Düsenjäger, bei CoD Modern Warfare wars ein Flug im Blackbird. Als Scharfschütze in der großen Stadt auf Dächern Deckung geben - Modern Warfare die Mission in Berlin fast identisch. Mit dem Panzer durchs Kriegsgebiet, hatte Modern Warfare auch so ähnlich. So richtig eindeutig wird es in der Szene mit den Panzern in der Stadt. Da gleichen sich auch beide. Wenn ich jetzt noch in BF3 mit einem Pferd durch die Wüste reite, glaube ich nicht mehr an Zufälle.


 
Scheiß mal auf SP in Battlefield..^^ 



Fiftdey schrieb:


> Warum auch immer kann ich keine Spiele über Origin runterladen. Hat noch Jemand das selbe Problem?


 
Kann an den Servern von origin liegen, mach's wie ich. Warte auf deinen neuen PC und gleichzeitig darauf, dass die ganzen Hacker gebannt werden und lade das Spiel erst in 2 Wochen


----------



## Fiftdey (1. Juni 2014)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Scheiß mal auf SP in Battlefield..^^
> 
> 
> 
> Kann an den Servern von origin liegen, mach's wie ich. Warte auf deinen neuen PC und gleichzeitig darauf, dass die ganzen Hacker gebannt werden und lade das Spiel erst in 2 Wochen


 
Manche Antworten kann man sich auch sparen.. wenn du die Zeit hast bitte.


----------



## Xanrel (1. Juni 2014)

War ernst gemeint


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Juni 2014)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Scheiß mal auf SP in Battlefield..^^


 Aber, aber, ich mag doch die Storys


----------



## Xanrel (1. Juni 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt fällt mir gerade kein guter SP-Shooter für PC ein :O
Am ehesten Borderlands obwohl der halt erst im Koop richtig geil wird ^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Juni 2014)

Ich spiele nur den SP mag Battlefields Multiplayer nicht. 
Habs mit Bad Company 2 echt versucht aber werde damit nicht warm.
Eventuell mal aus fun mitn Kumple der es sich auch geladen hat bei dem Preis  
Bei COD ist seit COD4 auch vorbei ohne Pb.....ne danke.
Spiele aber allgemein seit COD4 eh nicht wirklich viel brauch Teilweise ewig bis ich was durch habe. 
Kann schon sein das ich dann für ein 8Std. Singleplayer nen halbes jahr brauch weil ich alle paar Wochen/Monate mal ne Stunde zocke.


----------



## RavionHD (1. Juni 2014)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt fällt mir gerade kein guter SP-Shooter für PC ein :O
> Am ehesten Borderlands obwohl der halt erst im Koop richtig geil wird ^^


 
Bioshock Infinite, Far Cry 3, Metro 2033/Last Light, Crysis Reihe, usw. usf.
Es gibt da schon einige.


----------



## CSOger (1. Juni 2014)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt fällt mir gerade kein guter SP-Shooter für PC ein :O


 
Das neue Wolfenstein ist doch ganz nett gemacht.

Edit:
Oder für 0 Euro...

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Stalk...81/Tests/Stalker-The-Lost-Alpha-Test-1118991/


----------



## Xanrel (1. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Bioshock Infinite, Far Cry 3, Metro 2033/Last Light, Crysis Reihe, usw. usf.
> Es gibt da schon einige.


 


CSO schrieb:


> Das neue Wolfenstein ist doch ganz nett gemacht.


 
Oh hatte anscheinend eben ne Denkblockade 
Far Cry 3 ist natürlich HAMMER!  Bioshock Infinite ist halt irgendwie das gleiche wie der Vorgänger Metro und Crysis hab ich noch nicht angespielt.
Mal sehen wie Wolfenstein so ist^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juni 2014)

hl2, danach gings bergab


----------



## Freeze82 (1. Juni 2014)

BF3 macht dank dieser Aktion momentan wenig Spaß...
Es ist einfach anstrengend und nervig,wenn du aufeinmal zu 3/4 Noobs aufm Server hast die nicht wissen wie man BF zu zocken hat.
Bestes Beispiel von Heute Mittag auf No Rules Metro 64 Slot...Mein Team (US)campt sich Downstairs einen ab,weil sie zu blöd sind B einzunehmen und ich rushe mit der Smoke über die Backstairs nach A und leg mich ins Gebüsch.
Ich hab 10 Minuten da gelegen bis endlich mal einer meinen zahllosen Aufforderungen nachgekommen ist ,meinem Squad zu joinen...ich schreib noch extra-->"Pls join Juliet Squad as Recons with UMP or Shotgun and put Beacons in the Bushes"Einer hats dann endlich geblickt und ist gejoint aber meinste er hatte nen Beacon? Nö er spawnt lieber als Support.
 Auf meine Ansage hin nicht gleich die Flagge zu aktivieren ist er einfach drauflos gerannt und hat natürlich die Flagge aktiviert...
Ich mein Sorry,ich hab echt Verständnis für Neulinge und versuche mit Ansagen denen zu helfen aber meinste es hört einer auf dich? Ich bin ja blöd und hab keine Ahnung wie man spielt mit meinen über 500Std alleine auf Metro...

Von den ganzen Hacker Opfern fang ich lieber erst garnicht an...


----------



## DarkMo (2. Juni 2014)

500 stunden
metro
no rules
battlefield...

verzeih mir, aber manch einer könnte tatsächlich auf die idee kommen, du hast keine ahnung, was bf ist 



edit: ok, ehe es wieder falsch verstanden wird: mir ist durchaus klar was du sagen möchtest. aber nuja, es sind halt neulinge, die müssen sich erstmal überhaupt zurecht finden. recon? ump? beacon? viele werden nichma wissen, was du da laberst ^^


----------



## Ion (2. Juni 2014)

Freeze82 schrieb:


> BF3 macht dank dieser Aktion momentan wenig Spaß...
> Es ist einfach anstrengend und nervig,wenn du aufeinmal zu 3/4 Noobs aufm Server hast die nicht wissen wie man BF zu zocken hat.


 Sry aber ich hab bei BF3 auch schon meine 250 Stunden Spielzeit doch ich verstehe kein Wort was du da redest.
Dieser immer gleichen Spielweise habe ich es zu verdanken, dass ich mir selbst den Gefallen tue *nicht* auf Metro zu spielen.


----------



## Xanrel (2. Juni 2014)

Ich werde ja auch erst in 2 Wochen mit BF3 anfangen/reinschnuppern. Also vielleicht könntest du den Neulingen was erklären anstatt dich über sie aufzuregen. Vielleicht wirst du ja als "Der-Noob-Helfer/Erklärer" bekannt!


----------



## Freeze82 (2. Juni 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> 500 stunden
> metro
> no rules
> battlefield...
> ...



Metro ist nicht jedermanns Sache das weiß ich wohl ^^
Ich habe es anfangs auch gehasst wie die Pest aber wenn man sich mal richtig damit beschäftigt dann hat es seinen Reiz...Es macht einfach Spaß,alleine durch die campenden Gegner zu rushen und mit einem fähigen Squad die verlorengeglaubte Runde zu drehen,während die unfähigen sich einen abcampen.
Ich hab einfach keine Lust auf diesen ganzen Helicopter und Jet Mist, ich liebe es als Infanterist unterwegs zu sein !gegen die Helis und Jets hast du sowieso kaum ne Chance...trotzdem will ich Conquest spielen weil das mein Lieblingsmodus ist und da gibt es nunmal neben Seine Crossing(was ich ab und zu auch spiele, den gegnerischen Tank hau ich ohne weiteres mit C4 weg) nur Metro.
@ Ion
Wenn du nach 250 Stunden BF3 nicht weisst was ein Beacon ist und wie man den taktisch nutzen kann dann tuts mir leid für dich...

@Xanrel
Ich versuche schon so gut es geht zu helfen aber wie stellst du dir das vor ? Das ich jedem Neuling erstmal 10 Minuten lang das Spielmenü erkläre ?
Zumals jede Bezeichnung dabei steht.
Ne Sorry, hab ich keine Lust zu...bisschen Eigeninitiative und nachdenken darf ich erwarten.


----------



## Xanrel (2. Juni 2014)

Dann schrei sie wenigstens Spaßeshalber im TS an!


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. Juni 2014)

Endlich wieder Noobs trollen


----------



## Xanrel (2. Juni 2014)

Da krieg ich ja schon Lust als Noob mit einem von euch Pros zusammen mit TS zu spielen 
Allein Spaßeshalber, wie schon erwähnt, wenn ihr euch dann aufregt wie schlecht ich bin


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. Juni 2014)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Da krieg ich ja schon Lust als Noob mit einem von euch Pros zusammen mit TS zu spielen
> Allein Spaßeshalber, wie schon erwähnt, wenn ihr euch dann aufregt wie schlecht ich bin


 Kannst ja mal kommen 




Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Noobs trollen


 Und Du: GruppSprech, Sofort!


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. Juni 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal kommen
> 
> 
> 
> Und Du: GruppSprech, Sofort!


 
Jawohl mein Gesprächsführer!

Im übrigen heißt das KRUPPSprech!


----------



## Xanrel (2. Juni 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal kommen


 
Überleg dir das gut! Wenn du mir das Angebot jetzt machst, dann hast du mich an der Backe  
Wenn du das hier jetzt Ernst meinst kannst mich ja anschreiben um Kontaktdetails auszutauschen


----------



## Fiftdey (3. Juni 2014)

Also wenn ich es denn mal runterladen kann wenn mich Origin lässt würde ich mich auch anbieten [emoji51]


----------

